# Ärger mit KSP/ 01081



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit eine "Mahnung" der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei KSP für angebliche Verbindungen über 01081 erhalten.

Da mir kein Vertragsabschluss meinerseits bekannt war/ist, habe ich der Forderung ersteinmnal widersprochen.

Darauf hin habe ich scheinbar ein manuel gefertigtes Schreiben der KSP bekommen (nehmen auf einen Rechtsschreibfehler von mir bezug) und wollen weiterhin die offenen Kosten in Höhe von ca 50 Euro für 01051 und ihre Kosten haben.

Der Anwalt der mir schreibt, erzählt wegen der Richtigkeit des EVNs etwas von "Beweis des ersten Anscheins".

Meine konkreten Fragen:
Kann es wirklich sein, dass irgendwer einen EVN verschickt, und sich dann auf den Beweis des ersten Anscheins beruft ? Da kann ja jeder daher kommen, und mir etwas zusenden.

Da es sich um eine relativ kleine Forderung handelt, würde ich gerne einmal wissen, ob KSP wirklich gerichtlich vorgeht, und damit meine ich nicht den MB, der wird kommen, sondern ob nach dem Widerspruch des MBs tatsächlich bei einer so kleinen Summe Klage eingereicht wird.

Wenn KSP nämlich dafür bekannt sein sollte (Ich hatte mit denen bisher nichts zu tun) auch bei Kleinvieh Klage einzureichen, würde ich mich schon jetzt um einen Anwalt der mich vertritt, bemühen.

Wenn aber die Sache bekanntermassen im Sande verläuft, kann ich mir die Kosten für einen Advokaten auch sparen.
Daher meine Frage, ob bei einer so geringen Summe wirklich aktiv geklagt wird.

Grüße
Adonis


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (27 März 2006)

*Sparvorwahlen*

Hallo,

beide Nummern sind bekannte Sparvorwahlen. Du wirst für die geführten Telefongespräche weniger bezahlt haben, als bei der Telekom. Aus welchen Gründen zweifelst Du an der Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung? 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

*Re: Sparvorwahlen*



			
				Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> beide Nummern sind bekannte Sparvorwahlen. Du wirst für die ge-
> führten Telefongespräche weniger bezahlt haben, als bei der Telekom.
> Aus welchen Gründen zweifelst Du an der Rechtmäßigkeit der
> Forderung?


Weil ich die zum einen nicht genutzt habe, zum zweiten weil ich sämtliche Rechnungen der DTAG rechtzeitig, und in voller Höhe bezahlt habe, und Drittens, weil mir KSP schon Verzugszinsen vor Entstsheung der Forderung anrechnet....

da steht (änlich):
Forderung vom 30.01.2001 = YYYY Euro
Verzug seit 01.01.2001 = YYYY Euro

Das Datum ist, um Rückschlüsse zu verhindern, frei erfunden, aber Fakt ist, dass die bereits
Verzugszinsen vor Entstehung der angeblichen Forderung berehcnen.

Da ist doch was oberfaul, oder ?

Insofern vertrete ich schon die Ansicht, für diese Forderung nicht aufkommen zu müssen.

Grüße
Adonis


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2006)

Die Forderung ist doch schon im Mahnlauf. Irgendwer hat dafür zuvor auch eine Rechnung bekommen. Die Anwälte haben nun den Inkassoauftrag bekommen und hier sieht es ein bischen danauch aus, als hätten die sich womöglich in Namen und Anschrift des Forderungsgegners vertan.

Was hindert Dich daran, den KSP-Anwälten Deine Fakten und derartige Vermutungen in einem Widerspruchsschreiben mitzuteilen?


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was hindert Dich daran, den KSP-Anwälten Deine Fakten und derartige Vermutungen in einem Widerspruchsschreiben mitzuteilen?


Habe ich ja schon gemacht..... Im ersten Schreiben, getreu dem Motto: Lieber jetzt einmal ausführlich, und dann ist Ruhe...

Doch nun kam eben das besagte Schreiben von denen, dass sie
weiterhin auf die Begleichung bestehen.

Und was ich eben nicht verstehe, ist die Sache mit dem "Beweis des ersten Anscheins".

Da könnte ja jeder daher kommen, und ne Rechnung schreiben, und sich dann darauf beziehen.

Und irgendwo habe ich auch keine Lust mit diesen Leuten lange rumzupalavern, das kostet meine Freizeit. Daher auch meine Ausgangsfragem, wie weit gehen die. Wenn die tatsächlich klagen, dann würde ich das jetzt schon einem Anwalt übergeben.... nur der kostet.... Und wenn die eben bekannt dafür sind, illustre Briefchen zu schreiben, dann würde ich mir das Geld für einen Anwalt sparen.

Grüße
Adonis


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2006)

Es wäre wichtig, erstmal die Telefonnummer zu erfahren, von der aus die 01051- (oder 01081-) Nummern angerufen worden sind. Steht davon was in den Mahnungen drin?

Übrigens, zumeist gibt es tatsächlich gleich die Mahnung der anderen Anbieter, da als Rechnung die Auflistung bei der Telekomrechnung gewertet wird.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (27 März 2006)

*Re: Sparvorwahlen*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> zum zweiten weil ich sämtliche Rechnungen der DTAG rechtzeitig, und in voller Höhe bezahlt habe,


Damit fallen viele einfache Erklärungen weg. Wenn eine Rechnung der Telekom platzt, dann bekommt man nur eine Mahnung über die Telekom-Beträge, die anderen Firmen müssen selber mahnen. Aber diese Möglichkeit ist nun weggefallen. Es kann ein schlichter Fehler bei der Adressermittlung sein, aber es gab auch Fälle, bei denen vergessene Forderungen abgerechnet werden sollten. 

Im Unterforum Recht und Gesetz findest Du als *wichtig* markierte Beiträge, an denen Du Dich orientieren kannst: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewforum.php?f=31

Nebelwolf


----------

